

The Exceptional Beauty of Doom 3's Source Code - ingve
http://kotaku.com/5975610/the-exceptional-beauty-of-doom-3s-source-code

======
Sarkie
This is also great if anyone is interested.

[http://fabiensanglard.net/doom3/index.php](http://fabiensanglard.net/doom3/index.php)

------
wmil
I've always found the "don't waste vertical space" rule to be particularly
important when I'm reading code.

I've also always hated frames in IDEs.

I think I used too many small monitors...

------
rdlecler1
If you're using multithreaded code having the getters/setters can be very
useful for debugging blocks.

